# Any mid-20s with oily skin, please come in!!



## kradge79 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm 26 and have been dealing with oily, problem skin since I was 11 or so.  I've been on numerous perscriptions, numerous skincare regimens, and never had much luck.  I'm currently looking for a new regimen and new products, and am wondering what you guys use.  Nothing too expensive, please.  Also, I've used Proactiv and it didn't work for me.  Thanks!!


----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

you should see a dermatologist.roaccutane which is accutane in USA I guess makes the only difference and in 4 months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 best medicine for acne and oily skin.nothing else works.I've got oily skin too


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 17, 2006)

I use Peter Thomas Roth BPO acne wash and it has really helped my skin.  It retails at Sephora for $28.  It seems a little expensive but the bottle lasts for over two months, so it's not too bad.


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've been on accutane and while it did help, I won't do that to my body again.  I had to have blood drawn 2x a month, had liver function problems, it dried my lips out to the point they bleed on a consistent basis, and the side effects just stink.  I've been on most dermatological perscriptions, most of which do little to nothing.


----------



## kcrae (Mar 19, 2006)

tried proactive, tried accutane- no luck.  They are finding more and more side effects from accutane (long term).  

www.skintactix.com 
get the package for moderate to sever acne, it will last at least 2 months

also, supplement w/ 20-30 mg of zinc per day

also need to supplement w/ a good fish oil you can get it at

www.t-nation.com (it's a bodybuilding/weight training website, but the quality of the fish oil is top notch and a reasonable price)
t-nation store
the product is called "flame-out"
2 pills a day


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 20, 2006)

Try the acne.org regimen, it's the ONLY THING that has helped me.  I am now 33, but have been dealing with adult acne since I was 22.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven't ever used Accutane, but I'd only be on it if there were no other choice. It has some not great side effects, some of which are quite awful.


----------



## valley (Mar 21, 2006)

My friend (who is 24) did Accutane after pro activ didnt work for her for a year.  She's started accutane last July and her lips are still constantly peeling - she has to coat them with waxy chapstick all the time.  Her skin is clearing up now, but she put up with several months of no improvement and painful side effects


----------



## more_please (Mar 24, 2006)

My skin's like yours. I found the best thing is to simplify & be kinder to my face. I wash w/ Neutrogena fresh foaming facial cleanser at night, but I only splash water on my face in the morning. I moisturize in the morning and at night (i use ultra light face lotion from co bigelow at bbw). Whatever moisturizer you use, DONT use an acne fighting/medicated one. Use the treatment ingredients separetly. Right now I use Tazorac, a powerful rx retinoid creme a few times a week. I think the tazorac helps, but the cleansing routine has made my skin much LESS oily. hth!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, did think of something else. Strangely enough, I've heard it recommended for oilier skins - non-foaming cleansers.

2 I use and recommend are Aesop fabulous face cleanser and Dermalogica special cleansing gel. They really get rid of the oil without drying your skin too. 

Also, moisturising is still important so as to discourage your face from producing oil. Pollution also seems to make my face oilier than usual. Yuck.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 3, 2006)

i don't know if your've tried this but the clinique 3 step seems to accomodate all skin types whether dry or oily..... i love the 3 step and it's helped me heaps... just a thought.


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 4, 2006)

ok so i'm 22 and have the same prob as u... i have learned to switch up every season since the weather is a main cause of break outs... i usually switch from dermalogica to the new Biore shine control line and Cetaphil... keep a positive out look and good luck...


----------



## Janice (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm 25 and dealt with oily skin and occasional blemishes on a pretty constant basis. I'm on a derm rx program. Finecea morning, Duac night. I don't have breakouts anymore and my skin is *alot* clearer. Might want to see if your derm can give you samples?


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 4, 2006)

hi sweeti :
NOW CUT out the Fast food,,any thing with sugar Not for ever jus for 6 weeks
Drink alot of water eat well
alot of ORGANC FOOD alot of FRUTS
just stay away from those thing that i told you about not for ever JUST FOR SIX WEEKS...if you like the result then stay away from it for ever ! it may be just harmons!

DON`t you know that the women with oily skin  are SOOOOO Lucky??!!
Because with all the natural oil in the skin the don`t get OLD quikly Lucky YOU!!
 : )
SORRY for my engilsh


----------



## belleza (Apr 16, 2006)

I absolutely hate my oily skin! An hour after washing it is already really oily again.. grr. I use powder constantly during the day.. Nothing works to prevent oil (that I have found at least)


----------

